# Robert C Byrd/Gallipolis L&D



## Triton00 (Jan 19, 2006)

Can anyone provide a report on the old Gallipolis dam? Conditions? Anything biting? Thanks and keep a tight line!


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Howdy, I've been hitting the dam every chance I get and it seems a bit behind the action from last year. Sauger are generally running smaller than last year while the Walleye have been a bit larger. The doggone skipjacks have been HUGE and they are few and far between. maybe It'll pick up a bit. Im going to hit it tomorrow and we'll see if I have any good news for you then.

btw 1st post here.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys

Love to see reports from there!

What do ya use?


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

River was up yesterday from the hurricane I suppose, Again the Skipjack weren't doing so hot. Got 2 in 30 minutes.

I heard someone caught a good smallmouth but I didn't see much more than a few 10"-12" sauger caught. We started about 7:30 and there wasn't anthing biting so we headed out by 10am

Usually we can pick up a walleye or 2 with a 4-6" skipjack fished on the bottom. Lately it's taken about 3 to 4 oz. of weight to get it down in the current.

As for what else we use, when the water is down and we can get to the wall down below the main fishing walkway, a silver spoon jigged off the bottom is great fun for picking up all kinds of fish. Just a few days ago I caught 4 or 5 sauger in the 12" range & 1 hybrid that was about 10" & a 15" shovelhead cat. My partner hooked a little sauger and a darn 5 pound carp on a silver spoon. Go figure.

It's still been slower than last year. Maybe the water will settle down some and the skipjacks will roll in and we can get to the business of slayin 'em!

Catch a good-un!


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

What are you getting the skip jack on???


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

https://www.causewaybaitandtackle.com/Piscator_Rig_p_640.html

It's called a piscator rig. Works wonders when they are biting.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Fished R C Byrd last Friday evening and did not get a single bite. First time I have ever gotten skunked here. I saw several people fishing and the only ones catching sauger were using jigs tipped with a nightcrawler. They had 8 sauger, 1 walleye which was under the size limit, and 1 crappie when they left. Nothing of any size but a whole lot better than nothing.


----------

